# Satellite TV reception



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

I am looking for some assistance in establishing the availability of UK TV channels via satellite in an area north of Madrid (see the highlighted position on the map below).

I know that there are major differences in the signal availability in different parts of Spain, but can find no reference to any details for this area.

Our relative (who is retired and lives on her own) does not speak fluent Spanish (long story) and access to UK TV via freesat would dramatically improve her quality of life.

Has anyone here any experience of satellite in this area, or alternatively know of anyone who has??.


Many thanks.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

I think you contacted me via email earlier?

The only thing I have about reception in that area is a reception report map:

Astra 2E reception in Spain. Reception Report Map

which shows reception reports from three people in that area, using 1-1.2m dishes, and varying results.

But I do not know of anyone reliable in that area....


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Has your relative got a modern TV? If so, she could try going into her settings and putting her language for the TV set and satellite box if she has one as English. 
This will then override the Spanish dubbing for many originally English/USA films, series such as Downton Abbey and Merlin, and the Disney Channel. Trailers for these programmes are always in Spanish only but the programme is actually transmitted in both languages simultaneously. It certainly beats being stuck with BBC World and perhaps Al Jazeera English as the only channels.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback.

@sat 
Yes I did contact you direct, but subsequent to your kind response, posted here hoping to maybe find someone who has first hand experience of satellite in her area. 
Unfortunately there do not appear to be many retired expats in her region - most are younger working folk who speak the language more fluently so don't worry about English TV.

@ccm47
Funnily enough her TV is an old analogue set to which is attached a set top box (Spanish Terrestrial TV only).
I will be visiting her in September and am hoping I can accumulate sufficient information/understanding to assist her in buying a new TV and setting it up for her.

Obviously the spec of a new set could be governed by what (if any) satellite reception may be available (ie no worries about the spec of a TV tuner if all tuning would be done from a Freesat reciever)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

If your relative has an internet connection and she replaces her old TV with a smart model, she would be able to access all the UK freeview channels via Filmon. It's a little more complicated than the days when satellite dishes still worked and we just turned on the TV and there it was, but not too difficult once you get used to it.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I live fairly close to your map, have a 1.2m dish and an old Sky receiver and pick up most of the Freesat channels well. At certain times of year I lose reception of some channels (BBCs, C4 & 5) at certain times of day, but always get Sky News and several others.


----------



## pewe (May 12, 2015)

@Lynn.
Thanks for the contribution.
She doesn't have a smart TV (not at present) and has had problems with the reliability of Filmon in the past - she has limited expertise with the PC and Internet.

@Madliz
Would you be happy to share more info
- are you on the same side of Madrid, or on one of the other sides
- what make dish you have
- was it installed DIY, or by a company
- do you pay a subscription or was it a one off payment

(PS - I tried to PM you but don't seem to have that option on this forum)


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

You could buy the new TV from any shop in Spain that sells them. Because all TVs are made in one country and sold in many others they all have the option in settings to change the language to any that the user chooses regardless of the country it is being used in.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

pewe said:


> @Lynn.
> Thanks for the contribution.
> She doesn't have a smart TV (not at present) and has had problems with the reliability of Filmon in the past - she has limited expertise with the PC and Internet.
> 
> ...


Hi pewe,
I'm 20km NW of Colmenarejo, the area circled on your map. I believe you can use PMs once you have 5 posts on the forum, if you want to know more. 

I've used Peter Hutchinson since 1994 and have got replacement boxes and bigger dishes from him over the years, but not for about six years now, when his son installed a larger, 1·2m dish. He was always very professional and quick to respond and help if there was ever a problem. I see he's still on this list:
http://http://madrid.angloinfo.com/af/337/madrid-satellite-and-cable-tv-installers.html
As you can see, there are several people in the business here!
I used to have a full Sky subscription, arranged through him, but cancelled a few years ago as it was very expensive. The channels I get now, for nothing, are fine for me.
The dish is now so sun-bleached I can't find a name on it!


----------

